# porter sur (traiter de)



## Luis_A

¿Cómo se traduce "Certitude portant sur la réalité de la condamnation du précédent"? Porque me parece que _portant sur_ no debe entenderse literalmente.
Gracias.


----------



## Talant

Hola Luis,

Yo traduciría "Certeza _referida a_ la realidad....".

"Porter sur" puede ser también "trata de", como en la frase :"el libro trata de la Gran Guerra" -> "le livre porte sur ...."

Un saludo


----------



## Luis_A

Muchas gracias, Talant.


----------



## Xerinola

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!
Je voudrais savoir si cette traduction est correcte.
" Il convient de noter que cette contrainte ne porte que sur le module d'enregistrement des images, ce qui implique notamment que rien n'interdit d'utiliser des caméras analogiques dont le flux seront numérisés par la suite".

"Conviene remarcar que esta obligación sólo atañe/incumbe al módulo de grabación de imágenes, lo que implica que nada impide utilizar cámaras analógicas, los flujos de las cuales seran digitalizadas seguidamente."

Muchas gracias de antemano
X:


----------



## alexacohen

Podrías utilizar "restricción" para "contrainte", y te quedaría "...esta restricción sólo afecta al módulo..."
Mi francés está un poco oxidado, de todas formas.


----------



## Xerinola

alexacohen said:


> Podrías utilizar "restricción" para "contrainte", y te quedaría "...esta restricción sólo afecta al módulo..."
> Mi francés está un poco oxidado, de todas formas.


 
Bonísimo! Me parece perfecto!
Muchas gracias
X:


----------



## Em1714

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Allo!!

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il signifie la suivante phrase, SVP?

...Mais le litige *porte sur la nature et la taille* des travaux, en particulier à Ibn Tulun."

Merci beaucoup (et pardonne-moi mon français!!)

Em


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- concierne...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Aquí _porter sur_ significa _referirse a_. 
Lo encuentras en el diccionario de la casa (última acepción de todas): 
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/porter 
(Ya veo que llego segundo, pero lo dejo por el link.)


----------



## esseiro

porter sur qqch  quelque chose = concerner qqch quelque chose
la nature = la indole
la taille = el tamaño
Buenas noches!
___________________
Note de la modération.
S'il vous plait pensez aux étudiants étrangers qui ne maîtrisent  pas (encore ) la langue .
Merci.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ya que se trata de un texto de tipo jurídico puedes decir:_ el litigio* versa sobre *la naturaleza (la índole)..._


----------



## carodec

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour,

Je suis en train de traduire mon diplôme. Comment traduiriez-vous "ont porté sur" dans la phrase: 

"les examens relatifs à ces deux années d´étude ont porté sur les matières mentionnées en annexe"

Voici ma proposition:
"Los exámenes relativos a esos dos años de estudio han tenido como sujeto las asignaturas mencionadas en anexo.."????????

Merci!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

carodec said:


> *Nueva pregunta*
> hilos unidos​
> Bonjour,
> Je suis en train de traduire mon diplôme. Comment traduiriez-vous "ont porté sur" dans la phrase:
> "les examens relatifs à ces deux années d´étude ont porté sur les matières mentionnées en annexe"
> Voici ma proposition:
> "Los exámenes relativos a esos dos años de estudio han tenido como sujeto las asignaturas mencionadas en anexo.."????????
> Merci!




Le sens y est mais la traduction exacte serait: *han versado sobre*...


----------



## carodec

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Luis74

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 Hola a tod@s, tengo un pequeño atasco con el verbo porter, no consigo sacarle el sentido en esta frase, agradecería alguna pista...
Se trata de un documento notarial  (donación entre vivos)
La frase en cuestión es la siguiente:
"En présence d'ascendants et si la réduction en est demandée, la donation portera sur la nue-propriété de la réserve leur profitant"

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda

Un saludo


----------



## Pohana

Luis74 said:


> ...la donation portera sur..."



Bonsoir :

..._la donación remitirá a_ ....

À +
Pohana


----------



## moilylou

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 bonjour
auriez-vous des propositions pour traduire ce verbe

phrase : "le contrat peut porter sur les actifs du propriétaire"
contexte : il s'agit d'un document expliquant les principes de gestion locative au sein du groupe ***

L'idée est que le contrat concerne les actifs du propriétaire, mais je pense que les francophones seront d'accord pour dire, qu'à part l'usage plus ou moins juridique de ce verbe, il dit quelque chose de plus que "concerner" (à moins que je me trompe)
Pourtant je n'ai pas d'autre idée que:
"el contrato puede referirse a..."
J'ai rencontré "el contrato trata sobre..." je crois que c'est incorrect. Confirmation?
merci beaucoup!


----------



## chlapec

bonjour moilylou,
ce qui me déconcerte dans ta phrase c'est le verbe *pouvoir*. C'est à dire, est-ce que le contrat pourrait éventuellement NE PAS porter sur les actifs du propriétaire. Il serait intéressant de connaître une plus grande portion de ta phrase, afin de voir plus clairement ce qu'on veut dire.


----------



## moilylou

Bonjour Chlapec
En fait, la phrase est au complet. En effet, la phrase originelle pourrait être "le contrat porte sur...". Il ne s'agit pas de dire qu'il pourrait NE PAS porter sur. Disons que c'est une tournure un peu emphatique (voire un tic de langage) employée par l'auteur du document.
As-tu une idée pour "porter sur" ?


----------



## chlapec

Avec les données fournies jusque là, non. Tu dis, la signification va au delà de "corcerner". Pourrais-tu élargir ton explication sur ce point.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este caso también _versar sobre_ es válido.
*El contrato puede versar sobre...
*Mira el final de este enlace*.
*


----------



## moilylou

parfait! merci


----------



## marcodjango

Hola,

Tengo un par de problemillas en el siguiente párrafo (contrato matrimonial). Los pongo en hilos diferentes, concerniendo a cada cuestión:

Párrafo original:

Toutefois, cette solidarité n’a pas lieu pour les dépenses manifestement excessives ni pour les achats à tempérament ou les emprunts non conclus du consentement es deux conjoints à moins qu*’ils ne portent sur des sommes* modestes nécessaires aux besoins de la vie courante et que le montant cumulé de ces sommes, en cas de pluralité d’emprunts, ne soit pas manifestement excessif eu égard au train de vie du ménage.

No comprendo muy bien el sentido de "porter" en este caso.

Aquí va mi intento de traducción:

Sin embargo, esta solidaridad no tiene lugar para los gastos manifiestamente excesivos ni para las compras a plazos o los préstamos no concluidos del consentimiento de ambos cónyuges *a menos que se trate de cantidades *modestas necesarias a las necesidades de la vida corriente y que el montante acumulado de estas sumas, en caso de pluralidad de préstamos, no sea manifiestamente excesivo en relación al tren de vida conyugal. (eu égard au train de vie du ménage) (ESTO LO PONGO EN OTRO HILO)

¡Gracias!


----------

